# Cubers in Las Vegas



## Magicmartinez (Aug 28, 2019)

What's up guys, any cubers from Las Vegas? I'd like to meet up and share tips and tricks especially on 3x3 BLD


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 6, 2021)

I'm in LV, if your still interested


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 6, 2021)

Magicmartinez said:


> What's up guys, any cubers from Las Vegas? I'd like to meet up and share tips and tricks especially on 3x3 BLD


What 3BLD tips do you have to offer, D U R S R' D' U2 R S' R' U!


----------



## NONOGamer12 (May 16, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> I'm in LV, if your still interested


Same


----------



## (ec)3 (Saturday at 12:55 AM)

Same ... LV


----------



## Futurechamp77 (Saturday at 4:53 PM)

I'm in lv but I can't do bld sooooo


----------

